# Building a site for fellow music lovers to organize discoveries and share them with friends - looking for feedback



## vnc3r (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone!
In the past years I was using a fairly tedious process of organizing the music albums (or DJ sets, radio shows) in a few lists:

Want to Listen
Listened
Listened and liked
I wanted to keep track of these lists, what I discovered each month/year and share all this activity and lists with my friends. For that, I was using a combination of tools that weren’t made exactly for this job (Discogs+Spotify+IM apps), resulting in a cumbersome experience.

So a couple of months ago I started this project, with the purpose of streamlining my process (make it as easy as possible) and making it fairly simple to share it with fellow music explorers.

The basic idea is that you add items to your “Want to Listen” list - these are music albums (or even mixes), that you want to listen. After you listened to them, you can mark them as “Listened” or “Listened and liked”. Your activity is then shared with your friends, and you have a public profile where this activity and your lists appear. You can think of it kinda like “Goodreads but for music”.

There are a few ways to add items to your lists (more to be added in the future):

search by artist name or release title
add using a Discogs release URL
add using a Mixcloud URL
add using a Spotify album URL
You can find it at Home | Digs.fm.

You can sign in using various methods, and after you're in you will see the main activity dashboard, in which you can see what other members have listened/liked/digged. After you add some friends, you also have the option to switch your dashboard to show only your friends' activity.
It’s still in super early version, so there are a lot of missing features and for sure a lot of rough edges. I’m looking for feedback and suggestions!

P.S. The mobile version still needs some polishing, but you will get a rough idea of what this is about.


----------

